# Forum Home Renovation Concreting  Estimate cost of garage slab please?

## juliussee

Hi guys, 
I was just wondering if anybody know's what a fair price for a concrete slab in Sydney would be right now. 
I am getting a metal kit garage built soon and the slab is 6.0m x 12.0m.
It is 100mm slab with a 200mm deep beam across the 12.0m front edge. 
I would appreciate if anybody could give me ideas on what they think is a fair price to prepare and lay the slab, mesh and everything included. The site is almost flat already. 
I have been given a price by someone for $8500 cash and he says that only really covers costs and they are putting very little profit into that price.  
Thanks 
Adrian

----------


## aabb

Hi - see comments in thread  "boxing in my slab"

----------


## juliussee

Hi aabb, 
Thanks for the reference, but how does that help me?
I'm not looking to do it myself as I just don't have the time. 
Thanks 
Adrian

----------


## aabb

> Hi aabb, 
> Thanks for the reference, but how does that help me?
> I'm not looking to do it myself as I just don't have the time. 
> Thanks 
> Adrian

  Adrian - didnt realise you didnt have time .. twas a suggestion and certaly cheaper than you have been quoted.

----------


## Iain

Not Sydney but my shed is the same size and cost me $40000.00, that was everything, base, mesh, chairs, concrete 100mm and 150mm in places deep and labour.
That was about two years ago.
$8.5 sounds a bit steep.

----------


## woodcutta

> Originally posted by Iain
> cost me $40000.00,

  Thats one helluva slab!!!!:eek:  
juliussee I had a slab for a shed done about the same size 12 months ago. Total $7300. I think the rate was $65 per sq M and $68 per ln M for piers with a 200mm thickened edge. (+GST of course) 
woodcutta

----------


## Iain

Whooops, like that one, one 0 too many $4k :Biggrin:

----------


## Terrian

Rough guide, work out how much concrete you need, get the price per cubic meter double it and add $90 per sheet of reo  :Smilie:  
Roughly 8.5 meters of 20mpa concrete at about $150m3 (melbourne) so about $1200 for concrete 
Reo, f72 around $90 per sheet x5
bag of 50/65 bar chairs about $20 
So a rough price would be somewhere around $3,500 - $4,000 I would guess. 
Or you could do it yourself for about $2,000 (I did my 6m x 7m slab, ranged from 150mm - 300mm thick for under $800 - got the 25mpa concrete cheap  :Smilie:   
cya

----------


## juliussee

Thanks for the replies guys. 
It seems that prices can vary greatly.
Looks like I'll just have to get a few quotes and take it from there. 
Thanks 
Adrian

----------


## vsquizz

We just did 80m2 for a cricket net and I charged the client $5K as there was a bit of muddling around... :Biggrin:    muddling...get it...Oh brother :Rolleyes:  . 
$8500 cash is a very expensive but I haven't seen the site and some jobs can run to that much. 
The cricket net was easy because the guy who boxed out the slab area in the Bobcat was a genius! :Biggrin:   :Biggrin:   
Cheers

----------


## seanr

Best way is if possible . Ask around as some of your mates will know a granno . Ask for the cash price with you supplying the labor . Put on a BBQ and Crownies for about 10 mates . 1 granno and your mates will do it easy . $8000 is very rich though . Plus check his work . I've seen some shockers lately .

----------


## mkemila

We had one done here in Canada for about $3000 but I guess shipping would be expensive :Biggrin:

----------


## rick_rine

wow . I built my own shed 12m x 8m for that price ( $8,000) complete , roof ( G.I. ) , trusses , slab , walls etc . mind you that was 12 years ago . I did it all myself though .
As stated earlier  $4,000 sounds right for materials but I reckon labour would be on top of that . Just my opinion .
Rick

----------


## savage

> Hi guys, 
> I was just wondering if anybody know's what a fair price for a concrete slab in Sydney would be right now. 
> I am getting a metal kit garage built soon and the slab is 6.0m x 12.0m.
> It is 100mm slab with a 200mm deep beam across the 12.0m front edge. 
> I would appreciate if anybody could give me ideas on what they think is a fair price to prepare and lay the slab, mesh and everything included. The site is almost flat already. 
> I have been given a price by someone for $8500 cash and he says that only really covers costs and they are putting very little profit into that price.  
> Thanks 
> Adrian

  Adrian,
Afew months ago 3-4 (approx) I had a slab 5 x 6 mtrs x 200mm thick, 82? reo (3 sheets) was used, a level site but needed a bit of fill (old pool) cost was $5400. So adding the extra for yours seems about right give or take a few buck's!....

----------


## vsquizz

> Adrian,
> Afew months ago 3-4 (approx) I had a slab 5 x 6 mtrs x 200mm thick, 82? reo (3 sheets) was used, a level site but needed a bit of fill (old pool) cost was $5400. So adding the extra for yours seems about right give or take a few buck's!....

  5 x 6 x 0.2 = 6m3 
6 x 12 x 0.1 = 7.2m3 
$8,500.00 cash is very high....(just trying to give a general tip here)

----------


## juliussee

Thanks again guys, 
Squizzy, I don't think the calculations work out just based on volume of concrete used. A big flat slab will cost more than a small deep slab of same volume wont it? 
I know it does seem a little high.
I was hoping to get it arounfd the 6ish mark.  
Thanks 
Adrian

----------


## Iain

Go for a drive around a new housing estate and ask the concreters how much for a cash in hand for a weekend, offer a BBQ and a slab too.
Guarantee you will get a result.

----------


## boban

Adrian, 
My old mans a concretor.  If you want give me a call on my mobile which I will PM you.  It will be a reasonable amount and done properly by a licenced tradesman.

----------


## savage

> 5 x 6 x 0.2 = 6m3 
> 6 x 12 x 0.1 = 7.2m3 
> $8,500.00 cash is very high....(just trying to give a general tip here)

  Maybe I should have mentioned that it was a "cashie" by a tradesman, supplied cold/hot drinks and I didn't mention another slab for my boat, so I appologise for the misleading information in my previous post. :Shock:  
savage(Eric) :Shock:

----------


## benjamin89

I have just put in a slab 10m x 8.6m x 100mm (86 sq metres) at a cost of:
9.44metres 25 mpa concrete delivered 40km return trip x 2 loads $1450 cash, 6 - 6m x 2.4m m-62 reinforcing mesh delivered 40km return trip $240 cash, 6 tonne of grade 3 crushed rock delivered 20km return $130 cash, 3 men over 2 days to box for slab, fill low spots with crushed rock, lay mesh and lay concrete (13 hrs) over 2 days, 80km return travel, $1200 cash. A total of $3020, completed by tradesmen start to finish.
I would recomend that you get quotes from as many tradesmen as possible.
Regards
"benjamin89"

----------


## Com_VC

Hi could I get the link to the thread "boxing in my slab" as I cant seem to find it. 
Thanks

----------


## dazzler

> Adrian, 
> My old mans a concretor. If you want give me a call on my mobile which I will PM you. It will be a reasonable amount and done properly by a licenced tradesman.

  And judging by your avitar he would have been born with a trowel in his hand  :Tongue:

----------

